# GTO arrives at home in Germany



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Last Friday we`ve picked up my daughters goat from Bremerhaven/Germany.

After her stay for 8 months in the US it was time for her GTO to see the german Autobahns and this car loves them.

We picked it up with my XLR and it was a single trip of 300 miles and on the way home we was fastest on the Autobahn. We had our cars in the 100 - 164 mph range, mostly all way home. The GTO is in accel. stronger then my XLR only on top speed (282 kph - 175 mph) I`m faster, my export model isn`t governed. The Goat shuts off at 264 kph (164 mph).

After two weeks driving with it in Florida I must say this car is most fun to drive I ever had with a car   In Naples/Fl. I raced twice an E 55 AMG and won both times. I`ve had 3 C5 Vettes (2 with A4, 1 with 6M) but the A4`s didn`t spin the wheels from 1 - 2 gear shift - but the GTO does!!!!

Not only my daughter loves her GOAT - I`m too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here`s a picture

Harry
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild084.jpg


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

that car looks better in germany than in america. mine pegged out around 145-150. don't become too much of autobahn terrorists over there hurting everyone's feelings :lol:


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

06's revlimited @ 158 mph. 04-05's 150 rev limited @ 150 mph. BUT i have seen claims of the GTO going 197 mph with mods of course. i wish mine could go there


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful, and the car looks nice too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd be neat to se a pic of your Goat next to a newer European sold Vauxhall Monaro!







:cheers


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

bondosGTO said:


> 06's revlimited @ 158 mph. 04-05's 150 rev limited @ 150 mph. BUT i have seen claims of the GTO going 197 mph with mods of course. i wish mine could go there


Hi bondos,
it`s an 06 with 11K on the odo and shuts off at exactly 164 mph.

Harry


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you SloTymer and Dustyminpin!!!!!!

Pearl Jam, I think the GTO front end looks better then the front end of the Monaro but what I might try to get would be the 320 kph (instead of the 200 mph) speedo of the Holden.

Harry


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Harry,
Wondering where in Germany is your home? The goat looks quite at home in your driveway. Great choice of color to brighten up any gray Nord Sea day as the months of winter are close at hand. I know Bremerhaven very well, having routinely sailed into the port with Sea-Land and Maersk Line from the mid 80's until retiring this past April. I hope when you picked up the goat you drove past the Ford dealership on RickmersStrabe in town and lit em up on the cobblestone out front to bait a race with that Mustang they've had in the window since last year and didn't sell :lol: before getting on the road to drive home.

During the spring of 1998 I worked 3 months at Blom & Voss shipyard in Hamburg on a series of dry-dock projects when I was a Port Engineer for Sea-Land Service. I'd driven the autobahn several times (I believe 27 and 1?) between Hamburg and Bremerhaven during the project. I'm green with envy because I had to do the trip in a rental VW Passat. The 1st trip I used an automatic Passat one of my consultants rented and found it was chipped for 100 mph. I picked up a manual trans Passat that wasn't chipped but it was very squirly around 190 kph (118 mph) and up. It would have been great to have had a car like the GTO instead.

In the handful of times I've had my GTO up to 220 kph (135 mph) I could feel it start to squat down and grip the road like nothing else I've driven before at elevated speeds. Haven't pushed mine past 145 yet. I wish the added paranoia of being caught driving at high speed here were negated like having the rural unlimited sections of the autobahn to make the experience pure driving pleasure. Ahhh, I'm turning green with envy again thinking about it  time for a couple shots of Berentzen Apfel and call it a day with that thought in mind for sweet dreams.

:cheers 
Red.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Harry,
> Wondering where in Germany is your home? The goat looks quite at home in your driveway. Great choice of color to brighten up any gray Nord Sea day as the months of winter are close at hand. I know Bremerhaven very well, having routinely sailed into the port with Sea-Land and Maersk Line from the mid 80's until retiring this past April. I hope when you picked up the goat you drove past the Ford dealership on RickmersStrabe in town and lit em up on the cobblestone out front to bait a race with that Mustang they've had in the window since last year and didn't sell :lol: before getting on the road to drive home.
> 
> During the spring of 1998 I worked 3 months at Blom & Voss shipyard in Hamburg on a series of dry-dock projects when I was a Port Engineer for Sea-Land Service. I'd driven the autobahn several times (I believe 27 and 1?) between Hamburg and Bremerhaven during the project. I'm green with envy because I had to do the trip in a rental VW Passat. The 1st trip I used an automatic Passat one of my consultants rented and found it was chipped for 100 mph. I picked up a manual trans Passat that wasn't chipped but it was very squirly around 190 kph (118 mph) and up. It would have been great to have had a car like the GTO instead.
> ...


Hi Red,
as I see you know the Hamburg area pretty well and much better then I do because we picked the GTO up in Sulingen (about 25 miles from Hamburg) from a dealer who got the car out of the port and he did the requiered changes what are neccessary for the german registration. We didn`t make it to Hamburg.
I`m from Wuerzburg/Bavaria, you might know and that`s why we had a single way of about 300 miles.
Sure I know Blom & Voss and I`ve also heard from the Maersk-Line.

What year is your Goat?

Thanks for your reply and you are right "Berentzen Apfel - Korn" is good:cheers 

Harry

in the garage you see my two cars....lol...lol... a tipycal german family...lol....

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild083.jpg


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the car, but is your daughter married?  

Out of curiosity, how much does it cost to ship the GTO from the US to Germany?


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd love to see how guys react when she pulls up to them in that beast.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

tanktronic said:


> I love the car, but is your daughter married?
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much does it cost to ship the GTO from the US to Germany?


tanktronic, I paid $ 1.250 and it was insured for $ 30.000 - this was from Miami to Bremerhaven.(in a container)

Nope, she isn`t married:lol: still looking for the right man:lol: 

Harry


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

logicbomb said:


> I'd love to see how guys react when she pulls up to them in that beast.


logicbomb, the GTO is a "get out of my way" machine, she was following me on our way home fom Bremerhaven to my town and the acceleration like from 60 to 140 mph is so fantastic, she comes close so fast - like I just said, a "get out of my way" machine. 

Harry


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> Wuerzburg[/url]


My old stomping grounds. Just curious, but do they still have a club called ‘The Airport’ there? Also, are they still using leaded gas in Germany?


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> My old stomping grounds. Just curious, but do they still have a club called ‘The Airport’ there? Also, are they still using leaded gas in Germany?


:lol: yes Mike, the "Airport" is still there at Gattinger Str. and the girls about 1/4 mile down are still there too:lol: :lol: :lol: 
So I guess you was stationed in Wuerzburg, I live in Kitzingen!
What year you was there? what Goat do you drive?

Here are so many nice people on this forum - that`s great:cheers 

Harry


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

harrysxlr said:


> Hi Red,
> as I see you know the Hamburg area pretty well and much better then I do because we picked the GTO up in Sulingen (about 25 miles from Hamburg) from a dealer who got the car out of the port and he did the requiered changes what are neccessary for the german registration. We didn`t make it to Hamburg.
> I`m from Wuerzburg/Bavaria, you might know and that`s why we had a single way of about 300 miles.
> Sure I know Blom & Voss and I`ve also heard from the Maersk-Line.
> ...


Harry,
Interesting but not surprising, to read the process in Germany is the same as importing on this end. Were the alterations required in tuning, fuel delivery or exhaust systems to meet German automotive standards and/or difference in Euro petrol formulations from USA? 

Working at B&V and being in Hamburg during the spring of that year had been a career highlite after managing projects in Ulsan, Korea for the same duration during the winter before. Even my time in Ferrol, Spain after was nice... but Hamburg... ahhh, its a party town like no other that I've worked in. 

Yes sweet garage, typical German family (lol) I don't know? My counter part with the shipyard owned several Harley Davidson's and set me up with a rental Harley Sportster for a week that overlapped the last 2 ships I was doing. The intent was to take a weekend road trip to Amsterdam after one ship departed the yard and before the next arrived. As weather goes in the area, the trip didn't happen but the exhaust of that bike made a hell of a reverb effect in the Elbe Tunnel.... putting a big grin on my face twice a day while I had it. I'm sure after picking up the GTO in Sulingen you did the same during the drive home to Wuerzburg. What a way to introduce the goat to its new surroundings!!!

I always keep a bottle of Afel-Korn ready in the fridge and I stocked up with a few cases of Berentzen last year. I can get the export version with English label but..... you know, its fun to be different! 

My goat is a very close cousin to your daughters, SRM 06 M6 with 18's as attached. The other pics are from yesterdays BBQ get-together and one of the last gtg's for this season. If your ever in the metro Washington DC area while were holding a gtg consider yourself invited so you could have a blast checking out several modified and stock goats in the herd.

Red.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Harry,
> Interesting but not surprising, to read the process in Germany is the same as importing on this end. Were the alterations required in tuning, fuel delivery or exhaust systems to meet German automotive standards and/or difference in Euro petrol formulations from USA?
> 
> Working at B&V and being in Hamburg during the spring of that year had been a career highlite after managing projects in Ulsan, Korea for the same duration during the winter before. Even my time in Ferrol, Spain after was nice... but Hamburg... ahhh, its a party town like no other that I've worked in.
> ...


Red, I was last and this year for XLR Rendezvous I and II but when I see the herd of Goats I have to come to a GOAT-RENDEZVOUS I when it ever happensarty: 

Just called my daughter to take a look at these nice pics and she said your car isn`t the cousin, it`s the twin brother only with M6 instead of her 4A.
Hi from Bri (Sabrina) too you!!!!!

The emission controls on US cars are even better then those of the germans but they make money out of everything. My first car was a 70 350 Camaro with a 4 on the floor and it uses that time already unleaded fuel - no unleaded fuel that time in Germany.
I have to pay for the required changes (not much changes) plus the emission check, plus german registration (TÜV) about Euro 1.500, thats about $ 2.000
I cannot tell you now exactly because I wait for this papers to arrive here and the bill will be with it.

I believe you had a big while driving with the Harley through Elb-Tunnel.

Thank you for the pictures - nice GTO herd.

Harry


----------



## tummen (Aug 16, 2007)

Where did you perform the changes to make it Euro-legal?
/Tummen

Edit: I see when I read the 1st page that you had the mods done in Sulingen. Can you give me a reference to this workshop?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> :lol: yes Mike, the "Airport" is still there at Gattinger Str. and the girls about 1/4 mile down are still there too:lol: :lol: :lol: Harry


What, they have girls there now, as in those kind of 'girls'? That's just my luck - lol. If they were there while I was, it must have been a secret. It's funny, I learned to speak Dutch just so I could get into that club. I mastered it to the point I was always being mistaken for German. _Never underestimate the power of a young man looking for a good time._

I was at Giebelstadt AAF, like a forty minute drive if I remember. I was there 85-88, and saw the exchange rate go from 4.5 to 1.6, which really cut into my beer fund.

And here's my 2005:


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

tummen said:


> Where did you perform the changes to make it Euro-legal?
> /Tummen
> 
> Edit: I see when I read the 1st page that you had the mods done in Sulingen. Can you give me a reference to this workshop?


Tummen,

just go to www.buesching.de that`s the place they did the changes on Bri`s GTO.

Harry


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol:


Mike_V said:


> What, they have girls there now, as in those kind of 'girls'? That's just my luck - lol. If they were there while I was, it must have been a secret. It's funny, I learned to speak Dutch just so I could get into that club. I mastered it to the point I was always being mistaken for German. _Never underestimate the power of a young man looking for a good time._
> 
> I was at Giebelstadt AAF, like a forty minute drive if I remember. I was there 85-88, and saw the exchange rate go from 4.5 to 1.6, which really cut into my beer fund.
> 
> And here's my 2005:


Mike, Your torrid red looks good and I think you also have the red interior, this wasn`t possible on the 06 spice red.

Yes, Giebelstadt is about 20 miles from Wuerzburg and about 15 miles from Kitzingen. Wuerzburg, Giebelstadt and Kitzingen it`s all closed up but now they build some new ones in Illesheim/Ansbach - I think you know these places!

How`s about your german now, can you still talk? 20 years is a long time!

These girls are there since the late 60s so I wondering you don`t know:lol: 

Harry


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, Harry. That's really cool of you to share your experience with us. 

Doesn't your car required side marker lights in Germany? If so, the Holden Monaro has them -- and they're pretty easy to install. If you need more info, let me know as I installed them on my car. And you were looking for a different speedometer at one point, I think. Did you end up doing anything in that regard?

Spaten Optimator for everyone!


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Hey, Harry. That's really cool of you to share your experience with us.
> 
> Doesn't your car required side marker lights in Germany? If so, the Holden Monaro has them -- and they're pretty easy to install. If you need more info, let me know as I installed them on my car. And you were looking for a different speedometer at one point, I think. Did you end up doing anything in that regard?
> 
> Spaten Optimator for everyone!


I love this forum, in the late 60s my favorite cars was the GTO`s - Chevelle SS`s - Olds 442`s well and now we have one of these new interpretation of these muscle cars on our driveway. The built-quality of this new GTO is excellent!!!! 

No side marker lights required, only the rear fog-light is now on. My daughter is a little mad because the yellow side marker lights on the front fender seem to be disconnected or they took the bulbs out. I`ll try to find out this weekend. I also will take some pictures to show you goat guys our rear fog:lol: 
Do you know if Bri (my daughter) or I will damage the speedo when we have it on kph and do longer distances in the 200 - 260 kph (124 - 160 mph). The analog stops at 200 kph but digital goes uuuuuuuup.
I don`t have no problems on my XLR or STS because they stop at 260 kph (161 mph) and the digital goes up to 282 kph (XLR) and 276 (STS) - these are not speed limited because that`s export models.

Harry:seeya:


----------



## tummen (Aug 16, 2007)

Harry: thanks a lot (but the link does not work). I did find them at 

http://home.mobile.de/cgi-bin/homepage.pl?home&customerId=539887&partnerHead=1

About the side-lights, I think they are not allowed (unless further back as blinkers). They may have had to be disconnected/bulbs removed. I believe in Sweden we still do need the side-marker /blinker conversion made/added onto the car in front of the door (at some specific height etc...). 
Holden original (b-a-better person) sounds like a good idea if available then. Where can I find a pair if so, and do you have pictures? 

I have seen beautifully installed rear fog lights in the reverse-light assembly. I have also seen hideous extra round light-housings attached to the trunk lid. Which one is it for Bri?

again, thanks for sharing your experiences!

/Per


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's info on the side marker lights: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9863&highlight=repeater+lights

You can order them from Hunter Holden in Sydney. E-mail Sean Beatty at [email protected] and he'll take care of you. Don't remember what I paid for them, maybe around $80 with shipping -- but they've got up quite a bit because the $USD has gone down the toilet since then.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

tummen said:


> Harry: thanks a lot (but the link does not work). I did find them at
> 
> http://home.mobile.de/cgi-bin/homepage.pl?home&customerId=539887&partnerHead=1
> 
> ...


Hi Per,
nothing is changed on the side view of the car. I know a couple of years ago there must be an extra turn signal light on the rear of the front fender but now anymore, that`s good!
The rear fog is placed in the middle of the back, right under the GTO in the rear fascia. This weekend I take some pics and show them here!
We are still waiting for the papers from TÜV for the registration, should be here by tomorrow or saturday.

Harry


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Here are two pictures from Naples/Fl., token end of august before I brought it to the port to Miami for shipping.

Harry
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild064.jpg


http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild066.jpg


----------



## tummen (Aug 16, 2007)

I spoke with some Swedish and German authorities today and in Sweden we still must have the side blinkers in the fender, so I guess there must be a hole made at the 6,0l tag. I did not like the Holden original lights, I'd much rather go with SAAB 9-5 original which are very discrete. They can be had i smoke color in Sweden, which looks great on a black car! The back foglight was NOT mandatory in Sweden, so I hope that Büsching can make a temporary light for me, do be disposed of when I get to Sweden.

....but! Post pics on the rear anyway! (Car only please!) :lol: 

/Per


----------

